# Chinese Herbs an acupunture to compliment clomid



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

I've started taking chinese herbs and having acupuncture to accompany my clomid. I figured that even if it just made me less   stressed it would be a good thing.

Anyone got any tips on taking the herbs, they are absolutely disgusting!!

Also would love to hear if anyone has tried acupuncture or other complimentary treatments.

Sam


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I have acupuncture but have been advised not to take herbs with clomid as they can counteract each other.  Herbs and acu are fine but not with fertility meds.  Acu and clomid are fine too.
good luck
strawbs xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi

I agree with Strawbs about the herbs.

I had acupuncture for several months and was taking loads of Chinese herbs too and yes, they are disgusting.  I feel that the acupuncture was very beneficial for my stress levels and general emotional state but the herbs just made me feel sick.  I am now on my second cycle of Clomid and my clinic strongly advise against using Chinese herbs as they have seen reduced success rates with patients who are taking them.

Good luck
Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Samper...I think Strawbs is right, the herbs are fine taken alone but will interfere with the Clomid working. I think Minxy knows about it if you want to ask her.

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with the other ladies....acupuncture and clomid together is fine (I did this last year) but you should avoid taking chinese herbs at same time as any fertility treatment and that includes clomid.  The majority of clinics advice against it because there is no proper checks on what is in the chinese meds and some can interfere with the treatment...it may react with the fertility drugs.

I was prescribed tcm (traditional chinese meds) alongside my acupuncture when I was on clomid last year and I took for a few weeks...I then decided to stop as read about how should really avoid when taking fertility drugs...I was concerned it would effect the clomid...although I ovulate naturally anyway so was taking to boost rather than actually trigger ovulation...

Personally I would avoid taking any form of herbal remedy, chinese or otherwise, whilst on clomid.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments.

I did tell my accupuncturist I was taking clomid and she wasn't concerned by it at all. Unfortunately I can't get to see the con to ask his opinion and the GP's seem to be loath to recommend anything when it comes to the clomid because they didn't prescribe it.

So far I'm not convinced the clomid is working for me I had 3 follies at day 17 the biggest 13mm, the ultrasonigrapher said I hadn't and wouldn't ovulate, I had a progesterone test on day 26 ( 31 day cycle) and it came back at 23....

Ummm I'm not quite sure what to do now!


----------

